# Vertical Growing 101



## Tao (Jun 15, 2008)

Everyone needs to see this :
Cannabis and Marijuana seeds :: HomeGrown420 - Vertical Growing 101

About the fourth post down has tons of links to many many excellent vertical grow journals.

Never seen so many great links on one page.

Some guys using vertical bags of rockwool are gettin nearly 
1.5 grams/watt.

The stacked rings of pvc are cool but I would cut my netpots in at a 45 degree angle, not straight up.
Also i would stack more rings in the same height they use.

I begin construction of an adjustable vertical aeroponic system within a week. I believe it adds a useful innovation by being able to expand or contract the growing circle easily. I have briefly explained it here : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/81740-vertical-expanding-aeroponic-pvc-design.html

I am in my last week of planning and would appreciate any input. I have 10 BC god bud mothers all bushed out. I will post pictures of my construction and grow when i start.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 15, 2008)

sounds great good luck with it.
are you going to start a grow j.


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2008)

YES. I just bought a nice digi camera to document all this. I will make a DIY build thread after im all done construction, so the thread flows as a nice step by step without comments between.
Then I'll start a grow journal and update weekly.
My goals: 
1 - Refine a vertical aeroponic system to obtain 1.5 grams dry bud per watt light used in flower room (1.5g/w). 1800g for 2 600w or 2700g for 3 600w HPS.
Install PLC (programable logic controller) to all sensors and automate system.

2 - The ability to grow multiple strains per crop while maintaining 1.5g/w.

3 - Build several small grow cabinets for controlled experiments.

4 - Experiment with with electroculture and LEDs: Robert A.Nelson: Hemp Husbandry ~ Electro-Culture (Ch 5)

5 - Isolate genetic traits through selective breeding.

I know I might sound overambitious, but I have an empty basement and a high paying job. I'm doing this because it fascinates me. I have been reading books and forums like this for about 7 years and never grown it.
Haven't grown because my job can take me away for a week or two at a time. Gonna take a chance and hope my luck keeps me at home for a few months.


----------



## WormSlayer (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been designing different vertical systems for a few months now. My current setup is using soil, but I have a nice modular aeroponic design based on drain pipes that I intend to try.

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## sdriding (Nov 2, 2008)

did you decide to keep it so low key you wont even talk about it anymore? haha thanks for the ideas at least


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a vertical. got it off of a heath robinson design getting 1.53 gpw.. still getting it dialed in but i love it... i believe he also has some pics of his other one in his thread called "critical mass tree grow"


----------

